# Ahtanum hops?



## Nick667 (24/5/20)

I have a golden a le recipe that calls for a high percentage of Ahtanum hops with Centennial and Citra.
Can anyone tell me what a good alternative is if i cant get Ahtanum?


----------



## MHB (24/5/20)

Not my favorite hop, I find it fairly harsh and woody. Not at all like Cascade or Amarillo
But here goes
Mark


----------



## MaggieO (28/5/20)

Amarillo can get real overwhelming too. At least it does to me. 

Made a blonde ale a few months ago with it. Took about two months to get mellow enough to be enjoyable.


----------

